# Does anyone have...



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

a pump for a larger aquarium that i could buy/take off your hands? I recently ended up with a turtle tank and while the HOB filter is giving us water movement, they really need a canister filter. I have a canister filter, but not pump to move the water to it.
(Apologies if this should have gone in the FS/Trade section, but I was hoping to be able to get something locally  )


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm confused on 'no pump to move the water to it' ???


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i have a canister filter (for a pond) but it requires a pump to move the water, it's not an all-in-one set up.
so, if someone has an old pump that recirculates water or a power head style pump, i can fit it to the canister filter and push water through it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What gph do you need?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

75 gph would be great, higher would be awesome!


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Are you talking like a fountain pump? If so I have quite a few


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

kris said:


> a pump for a larger aquarium that i could buy/take off your hands?





kris said:


> 75 gph would be great, higher would be awesome!


I wouldn't really call a 75gph pump something for a larger aquarium. Did you mean 750GPH? A 75 would be for something like a waterfall feature on a terarium.


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

yes- a pond pump would be ideal 
it is a 75 gallon tank, but what i am reading on filtration for turtles is that the water needs to move hundreds of gallons an hour. so, a small pond pump (or a medium pond pump) would be ideal.
Thanks Tugg for catching the missing digit! and redthumb, i'll be at the meeting on Jan 25, could i get a pond pump from you? (do you have one that you think will work?)


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I have fountain pumps they at most are 220gph


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

But I can bring one of you like


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you! i would appreciate that.
how much would you like for it?


----------

